# Jbl manado (good or bad)



## Garethmob (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello I'm guessing your questions the title thread

I bought manado not long ago on a wim for a small desk tank and my triops tank and soon to use it in a nano shrimp tank 

My experience. You can't plant anything in it

I wish I put soil down first. Than manado then sand as the slightest movement pulled my plants up. 

There is also reports its bad for shrimp. I can't say yes or no but if I do I'll let you know

And finally it makes the tank look quite dark. If proper lights arnt used 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk please ignore any spelling typo thingys


----------



## danielt (Dec 19, 2012)

It's not bad for the shrimp. I use it in my tank for 7-8 months now.

It's a PITA for plant management as it's light, it's good for carpet plants because they can root it quickly but once you need to trim and replant it will make you pull your hair out.

In my shrimp tank I use it with an UGF and that seems to keep it in place. I think it depends on what you plan on using it for.


----------



## samjpikey (Oct 11, 2011)

Bad , I bought 2 bags and threw the stuff out , your better off buying car litter , the cat litter I got was exactly the same , colour and size texture etc etc , for a fraction of the cost , my opinion though .


----------

